# Lola is growing up!



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't believe what a grown up dog Lola is getting now!! I have attached some pics of her just being generally cute!!




















But i thought the whole pile of beds was mine...... no?


















With my mum and auntie Maggie at the end of out 8 mile walk the other day. Tired? No not me!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovely pictures Katie 

Do you own Lola's mum too or is that a figurative name?!

Turi x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Turi said:


> Lovely pictures Katie
> 
> Do you own Lola's mum too or is that a figurative name?!
> 
> Turi x


Izzi is Lola's mummy but she must get confused as i also tell her i am her mummy- poor lass!!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww...gorgeous, I love the one of Lola and the cat waiting at the gate


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Have just realised the first pic makes her look like a right little scrag bag!! She is wet just out of a bath!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Izzi is Lola's mummy but she must get confused as i also tell her i am her mummy- poor lass!!


Oh, how lovely - so did you breed Lola yourself? Am I right in saying that Izzie is a working type? 

Turi x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Turi said:


> Oh, how lovely - so did you breed Lola yourself? Am I right in saying that Izzie is a working type?
> 
> Turi x


Yes, Lola is my first 'homebred' puppy (and very gorgeous if i do say so myself!) And yes Izzi is a working cocker who i have done some gundog training with but has never seen a gun in her life!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Katie lovely update ... I just showed our kids your pics .. and said this cockapoo Lola was nearly ours ha ha ha .. she is beautiful and I love her  

How old is she now?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Yes, Lola is my first 'homebred' puppy (and very gorgeous if i do say so myself!) And yes Izzi is a working cocker who i have done some gundog training with but has never seen a gun in her life!!


A wonderfully home bred pup indeed


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Katie lovely update ... I just showed our kids your pics .. and said this cockapoo Lola was nearly ours ha ha ha .. she is beautiful and I love her
> 
> How old is she now?


...oh so nearly Jojo, but she's mine, aaaallllll mine!!! She is 6 months next sunday (in weeks!)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous... I am so in awe of the picture of her with your cat....how did manage THAT


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> She is gorgeous... I am so in awe of the picture of her with your cat....how did manage THAT


Have you ever met a Ragdoll?? 

........He is a bit short in the braincell department!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She is lovely Katie- a credit to you


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Perhaps that should be my next cat...my nine year old moggy Molly gets no peace from Betty despite my best efforts to make them become friends...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> ...oh so nearly Jojo, but she's mine, aaaallllll mine!!! She is 6 months next sunday (in weeks!)


Ha ha ha .. don't worry I got over my "Ahhh she could have been mine" moment knowing she is with you and Izzy   she is with her mummies xxx


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> She is lovely Katie- a credit to you


Thankyou, i am so proud of her and am pleased others think she is as gorgeous as i do!!




colpa110 said:


> Perhaps that should be my next cat...my nine year old moggy Molly gets no peace from Betty despite my best efforts to make them become friends...


Finlay is too thick (and far too lazy) to run away, when we had the pups i often had to pull them off him as he just hit the deck when he saw them coming and had 4 cockapoos pulling fluff off him!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ha ha ha .. don't worry I got over my "Ahhh she could have been mine" moment knowing she is with you and Izzy   she is with her mummies xxx


If you had Lola, someone else would have your Picnic  It's a good thing we both have gorgeous cockapoo puppies to cuddle now!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> If you had Lola, someone else would have your Picnic  It's a good thing we both have gorgeous cockapoo puppies to cuddle now!!!!


Good point  Ahhh my Picnic could only be mine ... she wouldn't love anyone like she loves me and no one could love her more than me ... we are so lucky to have lovely puppies and dogs .... and wow dont we love them


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Yes, Lola is my first 'homebred' puppy (and very gorgeous if i do say so myself!) And yes Izzi is a working cocker who i have done some gundog training with but has never seen a gun in her life!!


Ah - I had no idea. That's lovely. Izzi is beautiful too . Does she have bags of energy as a working Cocker? 



lola24 said:


> ...oh so nearly Jojo, but she's mine, aaaallllll mine!!! She is 6 months next sunday (in weeks!)


Ok, now I'm confuzzled! Jojo, were you going to have Lola? 

Turi x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Turi said:


> Ah - I had no idea. That's lovely. Izzi is beautiful too . Does she have bags of energy as a working Cocker?


Yes, Izzi has bags of energy! Don't get me wrong, she will settle down in the house and comes to work with me and lays in the office all day but that 8 mile walk the other day? She would have done that 5 times over!! The stud dog which i used for the litter was the opposite of Izzi in that respect, very laid back and chilled out. The pups have kind of a nice inbetween- Lola would be content with a couple of lead walks a day and a run at the weekend but will quite happily potter along on a longer walk everyday (not a lot of choice if she lives with me!)



Turi said:


> Ok, now I'm confuzzled! Jojo, were you going to have Lola?
> 
> Turi x


Haha, yes Jojo enquired about Lola when they were very young and before i was on here so did not know her. Long story- she ended up staying but Jojo was by far the perfect possible owner for me- it was lovely to exchange e-mails with someone who questioned what i had done/ intended to do and cared about every aspect of her potential new family member.

I don't know if you realise Turi but you contacted me during your puppy search but i had only just had Lola's litter......


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Yes, Izzi has bags of energy! Don't get me wrong, she will settle down in the house and comes to work with me and lays in the office all day but that 8 mile walk the other day? She would have done that 5 times over!! The stud dog which i used for the litter was the opposite of Izzi in that respect, very laid back and chilled out. The pups have kind of a nice inbetween- Lola would be content with a couple of lead walks a day and a run at the weekend but will quite happily potter along on a longer walk everyday (not a lot of choice if she lives with me!)
> 
> Lola sounds like the perfect combination!
> 
> ...


Ah - this make sense now - you're [email protected] . Are you still hoping to have a litter later this year? 

Turi x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep thats me!!
I will be having another litter from her, maybe sooner than i planned but i will have to see how things work out.

When is your little ball of fluff due?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Well hello - lovely to 'meet' you! 

You must be so excited about another litter - can't wait to see the pictures 

Our little one is due tomorrow... not sure how likely it is that mum will give birth on her due date though! 

Turi x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice to 'meet' you too!! Fingers crossed you will get some lovely puppy news soon! Dogs are usually quite good at sticking *roughly* to schedule but often like to do it during the night- just to keep their doting owners up!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I will definitely post on here if we hear of anything...! Eeeeeeeeeek, so exciting!

Turi x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

You have been waiting such a long time- i hope she gets a move on for you!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi keep us posted on puppy news please .... 

I am trying to type with Picnic on my lap .. she is watching TV .. ahh cokapoos make me so happy  just waiting for her to bark at the TV... oh no trying to kiss me .. Picnic is just too cute


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Turi said:


> Well hello - lovely to 'meet' you!
> 
> You must be so excited about another litter - can't wait to see the pictures
> 
> ...


Oh wow - didn't realise. Start up a thread as soon as the litter are born so we can follow their progress - how exciting


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lola24 said:


> You have been waiting such a long time- i hope she gets a move on for you!!


I have - I started our search a year ago 



JoJo said:


> Turi keep us posted on puppy news please ....
> 
> I am trying to type with Picnic on my lap .. she is watching TV .. ahh cokapoos make me so happy  just waiting for her to bark at the TV... oh no trying to kiss me .. Picnic is just too cute


Oh JoJo, you're making me envious... the green eyed monster might come out! Oh well... just eight weeks until it's my turn 



embee said:


> Oh wow - didn't realise. Start up a thread as soon as the litter are born so we can follow their progress - how exciting


Will do - I hope Anne (Broadreach) will send piccies as soon after they're born!

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just letting you know how good life will be when you have your puppy .. thats all Turi ... everyone should have a cockapoo puppy to love  they are the best ... i have Honey sniffing my neck now .. they are the best


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Haha, yes Jojo enquired about Lola when they were very young and before i was on here so did not know her. Long story- she ended up staying but Jojo was by far the perfect possible owner for me- it was lovely to exchange e-mails with someone who questioned what i had done/ intended to do and cared about every aspect of her potential new family member.


Ahh Katie that is so nice .... You were a good breeder in my eyes thats why I contacted you    ... credit to you, your Izzi, her puppies and your breeding my friend


----------

